# لابتوب مستعمل، مودمات الاتصالات افاق شامل، جوالات مستعملة



## tjarksa (2 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم . 


عندي اجهزه مستعمله متنوعة البيع لاعلى سعر . طبعا كانت عندي قديمة حاطها في الدرج وناسيها واليوم جيت افتح الدرج لاهي فيه قلت هين اوريك والله ان قاله الله لاشوفك في بوابة التجارة السعودية مبشكه 


اول حاجة لابتوب بس على فكره تراه ما يشتغل مدري وش سالفته . 











ثاني حاجة مودم الاتصالات السعوديه افاق شامل بس هذا اضمنه جديد ما استخدمته الا يمكن اسبوعين . وبعدها ركبت بروباند وحطيته بالدرج . كرتونه واغراضه معه وضمانه زي منتم شايفين . 







اللي بعدة كمان مودم لينكس المعروف برضه شغال لكن ما معة كرتون واستخدامة كان فتره طويله للامانه . لكنه شغال اذكر بدلته بمودم الاتصالات وهوكان شغال . 







اللي بعده جوال الوليد المطور لون ابيض . معة ضمانه واغراضه . طبعا الاستخدام قليل لانه كان في شريحة ثانيه دائما طايحة في البيت :smile:












يالله سوماتكم البيع تفريد او جمله مافي مسكل :wink:


----------



## جوو الرياض (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: لابتوب مستعمل، مودمات الاتصالات افاق شامل، جوالات مستعملة*

واااي ,,

بالتووفيق يااخ العرب 

بكم البرودباند؟ اخبرلك زبووونـ ​


----------



## tjarksa (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: لابتوب مستعمل، مودمات الاتصالات افاق شامل، جوالات مستعملة*



جو الرياض قال:


> واااي ,,​
> 
> بالتووفيق يااخ العرب ​
> 
> بكم البرودباند؟ اخبرلك زبووونـ ​


 


اهنن بالطيب . 

اي بروباند ؟؟ 

مودم الاتصالات قصدك :smile:


----------



## جوو الرياض (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: لابتوب مستعمل، مودمات الاتصالات افاق شامل، جوالات مستعملة*

يب يب بالضبط سوري ع الغلط ؟؟كم حدك فيه من الاخـر والسرعه كم ؟


----------



## جوهرتي حياتي (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: لابتوب مستعمل، مودمات الاتصالات افاق شامل، جوالات مستعملة*

بالتووووووووفيق


----------



## جنان الخلد (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: لابتوب مستعمل، مودمات الاتصالات افاق شامل، جوالات مستعملة*

موفق في بيعتهم الله يرزقك ....


----------

